

Python Tools for Visual Studio 2.0 Beta - 3JPLW
https://pytools.codeplex.com/releases/view/103101#ReleaseNotes

======
3JPLW
Two highlights from the release notes:

\- Starting with VS2013, we’re happy to announce that PTVS is “in the box”.
This means when you install Visual Studio, there is a an existing “Python”
download link which will install PTVS for you.

\- Mixed-mode debugging! Alpha introduced remote debugging on Linux and MacOS.
Beta introduces mixed Python and C/C++ debugging. Please refer to the
documentation or this video:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvJaKQ94lBY](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvJaKQ94lBY)

